# H Pylori Breath Test



## chavera (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello,
I need some help understanding how to bill cpt code 83013? We do the fecal test cards but our provider wants to start doing the breath test but I thought it can only be billed by the lab who analyzes the breath sample? 

Thanks,

Raquel


----------



## hewitt (Oct 1, 2012)

Here is some guidance, "Helicobacter pylori (H. pylori), formerly referred to as Campylobacter pylori, is a gram-negative microaerophilic bacteria that causes gastritis and pyloric ulcers. Testing for H. pylori used to require a gastric or duodenal biopsy; however, these bacteria can now be identified using a simple breath test. The patient swallows a pill or drinks a solution containing the chemical, urea, labeled with a stable, nonradioactive isotope, C-13. The bacteria produces an enzyme that breaks down the urea into ammonia and carbon dioxide gas if they are present. The gas contains the tagged carbon and is quickly absorbed into the bloodstream and expelled in the breath. Breath samples are taken six, 12, and 20 minutes after swallowing the pill. Urease activity produced by the bacteria is detected in the breath samples collected by the presence of exhaled tagged carbon molecules. Analysis is done in a pathology laboratory using a mass spectrometer. Report 83013 for the breath test analysis and 83014 for the isotope administration and sample collection."

 Section Notes - 82963-83690 Chemistry: Glucosidase—Lipase - (82963-83690) 
 Chemistry: Glucosidase—Lipase

INCLUDES: Mathematically calculated results

Quantitative analysis unless otherwise specified

Specimens from any source unless otherwise specified

EXCLUDES: Organ or disease panels (80048-80076)

Therapeutic drug assays (80150-80299)


----------



## lainiecpc (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you for responding.  I have researched the test and understand the differences and the purpose.  I am only interested in the "procedure code qualifier" which is required when I try to submit billing for 83013.


----------

